# Hostel for Us.. I want your Feedback... Please



## Guest (Oct 24, 2003)

*I am interested in your idea*

Rob,

I am quite interested in this idea and would like to talk to you about partnership opportunities. I would like to see your business plan. I have 19 years of experience in construction, land development and resort operations management in the Rocky Mountain region. Please contact me:

Michael H. Merrit, Owner and Chief Operating Officer
Merrit Land Investment Company

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

*Hostels*

I have traveled extensivly in S. America, often staying at hostels (for as little as $2us/night). When run correctly- clean, quiet hours in the dorms, etc.- they are a great alternative to typical lodging. If they are dirty &/or excessively noisy, they are worse. Dorm rooms holding 4-6 beds were typical, with roomy common area & kitchen. Beware- it takes a lot of time and energy to run a hostel!

Best of luck-

Marco


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

When I used to live in summit county a few years back I thought there was a hostel in Silverthorne over by the rec center. If not I think a good quiet clean hostel is a great idea. Like Marco said I have also traveled a bit and spent some time in hostels if it is noisy and dirty I'd rather pay the bucks and get a hotel. Also I stayed in one once that had the option of single occupancy rooms for a bit more that would be cool.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Have you stayed in Crested Butte?*

they incorparated a laundramat in with their site and had the benefit of 
additional income and providing a great service.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

*hostel*

I think that for less than the current hostel prices ($30) you would have many takers. I'll be living in empire this winter, & even as short a trip as that is, for a few bucks it would be nice not to have to head through the tunnel!

Kaleb


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

wow, I pay alot more for my padded room now, how about I come live there instead? are your straight jackets goretex? and are your orderlies pretty, or nice?  

just raggin on you, sounds like a great idea! I would be very tempted to stay there sat nights, if there was any availability!!!! the five or ten bucks idea would ge very far, I wouldn't consider much more myself, as I already pay the outrageous mortgage to live in Colorado at least, even if I hate the drive! 

good on ya, and be sure to post it if you really do such a thing.

PS, ever go to telemarktips.com? really active user forum there, all skiers and many in CO


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

dude, anything??? really does sound like a great idea, but I haven't been in summit much so I don't know if it ever happened???


----------

